# DT Swiss 445D vs 420SL's



## Liamsdad (Sep 1, 2010)

Bought a Rockhopper SL Pro this year and although I have had a HORRIBLE time with the "custom" brake package that comes on the bike I have really liked the bike. I have recently stepped up my riding and started really lengthening my rides and now averaging around 125-150 miles a week minimum. In the last week started noticing that when I stand up over some smaller quick climb hills I hear a terrible creaking noise. I have had similar sounds in the past on other bikes, from the cranks once and from a head set but can not/could not locate this sound. I cleaned the bike thoroughly, retightened everything, cranks, headset, skewers and checked brakes.... Nothing would cure it. I finally gave up and took it to the bike shop. They have informed me it is the spokes flexing and rubbing together and not much they can do about it (after tightening and checking tensions of course). I have been looking at rim sets and am on a real tight budget. I was offered a set of the DT Swiss x420sl's off a 2010 Epic for $300. I have read more bad than good on those rims but have seen them perform well in person (not ridden personally but by friends). However, those people are a bit smaller than I am, 6'1" 265lbs. Would that be a decent jump or should I deal with the noise (pretty anoying and others riding with me have been making comments on it as well) and look for something else in the off season? Any help would be great. I am on a tight budget and dont have much to spend but could probably swing this just dont want to regret it.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Ls-dad,

I am 6'7" and weigh close to 230 all geared to ride. I have the 520SLs on my SJ FSR 29 and I ride the poo out of them without any issues other than an occasional true and tension. I have close to 700 miles on these wheels and have been quite pleased riding DH some, getting 2-3 feet of air now and then, rock gardens, a missed hop over a log once in awhile, riding some fast bobsled type turns with high berms, to you name it. For an OEM wheel, they are tough and relatively light.


----------



## Liamsdad (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, that is honestly the first positive review I have seen of them. Most complain about them. I see a lot of them around and have not seen anyone on the trail cursing them. I may have to go for them considering the price!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Cursed by this bloody thread! Went for an epic ride in the Mt St Helens Monument and the free hub quietly went away less than a mile into the ride (better than 10 miles in). No mashing going on, no pop to indicate failure, no indication of trouble at all. JRA, shifting smoothly to higher gears and suddenly the bike is pedaling like a chain drop. Only 600-700 miles on the rig. Waiting to see how Specialized is going to handle.this along with bad shock seals. Bike is down until then. Sucks balls.


----------

